# Jacques Torres does Chocolate!!!!



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Yesterday I had the pleasure of visiting and touring Pastry Chef Jacques Torres' new chocolate shop in Brooklyn!
Not only is he incredibly talented,remarkably kind, but a builder too! Together he, Kris and his partners built out the space from scratch to create an inviting shop and high tech chocolate production area. 
If ever you are in NY, walk across the Brooklyn Bridge come and see. If you can't make it, check out his web site where you can order wholesale within a few months. 
His product is super fresh, the flavors sing, the ingredients are of the highest integrity, really wonderful chocolates! They are suited to fine dining, catering, and wedding favors also for selling in retail shops. 
click on:
http://mrchocolate.com/










[This message has been edited by m brown (edited 01-30-2001).]


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Amazing...

I didn't know about this venture. Thanks for the enlightenment.. I will be sure to check it out one day.


----------



## bakerchik (Feb 7, 2001)

Yeah...I saw him on the food network the other night...He was doing chocolate Valentine's desserts...It looked really good...He's an awesome pastry chef


----------

